# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Cilen kenge po degjoni?

## prizrenasi_30

Ftoj te gjithe simpatizuesit e Muzikes Elektronike per Vallezim (ang. Electronic Dance Music) qe te postojne ne kete teme kenget e tyre te preferuara apo hitet me te fundit nga kjo rryme muzikore.

Ja po filloj une me nje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ja edhe nje tjeter nga i madhi DJ Tiesto:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfR0waKcuA0

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ja edhe hiti me i fundit nga DJ Tiesto:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gujB7A5ycew

----------


## thirsty

Per Ty Atdhehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycKKp...=related<br />

----------


## davidd



----------


## <katunari>



----------


## orhideja



----------


## thirsty



----------


## davidd



----------


## thirsty



----------


## davidd



----------


## hot_prinz

A e mbylli Shigjeta temen tjeter a? 
Pa ja vjedhe celsin e me e perbi skam me e lane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

l'amour à la française...

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## hot_prinz



----------


## ♫ Pentagram ♫

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKPv2...ature=youtu.be

----------


## kiniku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I&feature=autoplay&list=FLto2_Prf1ScM&index=11&playnext=10


Hit the road Jack

----------


## ♫ Pentagram ♫



----------


## Watt



----------


## ♫ Pentagram ♫



----------


## *romantiku*



----------

